# PCs de alto rendimiendo, cual comprar?



## Ratmayor (Jun 7, 2010)

Que tal amigos de la comunidad, se me está dando la oportunidad de armar un equipo de muy altas presentaciones, y aunque soy partidario de intel, AMD tambien me está ofreciendo buenas opciones y menos costosas, bien las motherboard que tengo a disposición son las siguientes:

Supermicro X7DCA-L (Intel Xeon)

ASUS K8N-DL (AMD Opteron)

Para una mejor comparativa, para la solucion Intel usaré 2 *Xeon 5130 *(Dual Core, 2.0Ghz / 1066 - 2+2Mb Cache L2)

y para la solucion AMD usaré 2 *Opteron 270 *(Dual Core, 2.0Ghz / HyperTransport -1+1Mb Cache L2 ) 

Y la pregunta del millon es: ¿Cual es la mejor opción para comprar, obviando las rivalidades entre Intel y AMD...?


----------



## zxeth (Jun 7, 2010)

Primero, esa es mucha plata con la que andas jugando. Si es para un server lamentablemente yo diria intel, pero solo porque se bancan un poco mas el calor. Pero ese mother te das cuenta que no se banca muy bien el calor porque 1ero, el chipset tiene cooler. Si el cooler se para vuelta por todos lados. 2do, las ram estan separadas que eso hace que tenga mas ventilacion entre ellas. Despues amd tiene la gran ventaja que son mas baratos y por el precio de un intel te podes comprar un amd mejor. Si igualamos los 2 por sus caracteristicas gana intel, pero por precio amd. Ademas si vuela algo amd va a ser mas barato de reemplazar. 
Si es para una pc de casa no la recomiendo, Si es para casa por el mismo precio te armas una i7. Fiajte que las 2 tienen 1 solo psi express, la asus tiene 2 psi y la amd 1 solo, La asus tiene 1 psi ex x1 que es para lo que es modem, placas de red, etc ademas de los otros psi comun, osea para server viene de 10 ya que podes conectar 3 placas de red en una maquina, mientras que la amd no se que son esos 2 slots que tiene en el medio. AMD tiene otra tecnologia de capacitores, mientras que asus tiene la vieja. Yo me guiaria para el lado de asus por intel, pero no me quedaria atras de amd, si no necesitas muchas placas de red para un server casero te recomiendo la de amd


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 7, 2010)

Bien, el equipo se requiere de altas presentaciones mas que todo para trabajo pesado con edicion de video a tiempo real, trabajos con Cinema 4D, etc...

En cuanto el precio, aunque son equipos de muy alto rendimiento, me salen bastante mas barato que un Core i7 y curiosamente, la solucion (Combo CPUs + 2Gb RAM + Motherboard) Intel me sale mas "economica" que la AMD, aunque la diferencia es insignificante. Yo he trabajado con ambas plataformas, y me atrevo a decir que los *Opteron* calientan menos que los *Xeon. *Aunque no habia caido en cuenta de que una de las tarjetas tenia filtros secos, y eso es una gran ventaja...


----------



## zxeth (Jun 7, 2010)

Eso siempre, amd siempre calento y calentara menos que intel. Te das cuenta por los disipadores. El disipador de mi x2+4000 amd es no digo mucho, pero es significantemente mas chico que la 2duo socket 775. Se debe a que trabajan mas liberados y son la nueva version de intel. Ademas las mothers de amd suelen ser mas ventiladas. Otra cosa, si queres videos a tiempo real, cinea a 4d nunca te recomendaria estas mothers. Estas mothers la xeon y la opteron fueron creadas exclusicvamente para servidores de bajo rendimiento en video y alto rendimiento en transferencia de datos. Dejame averigual y te paso una placa que te sirva para lo que queres =)

Te recomiendo la mother DP55WB, micro p55 Core i5 750 
 con socket lga1156 o tambien conocido como socket H
Esto solo te sale 2000$ argentinos. Despues la ram y la placa se la pones vos. Eso te va a sobrar en procesamiento para video y serian los de que te anote abajo que salen 260U$s mas y son 799U$s totales.
Y para verlo a tiempo real ya tenes que hablar de una linda placa de video y buena ram

Por otra parte tenes la Mother Gigabyte Ga-h55m-s2h  socket Lga 1156 de Intel I3-i5-i7
que sale 140U$S. el procesador i5 750 8mb l3cache de 250U$S, la memoria ram de 2gb 1033mhz 100U$S, y la placa de video Nvidia Geforce 9800gt 1024mb 256bit Ddr3 a 160U$S en total 650U$s.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 7, 2010)

Es raro, porque lo que es xeon y opteron dieron buenos resultados en el estudio, que los equipos de basados en procesadores de bajo rendimiento, en especial a la hora de renderizar, los opteron recreaban el render un poco mas rapido (unos segundos de diferencia) pero los xeon aunque mas lentos, eran de mejor calidad (mayor cantidad de poligonos generados)


----------



## zxeth (Jun 7, 2010)

Ademas creo que las xeon llevan ram FBDIMM, y son muuuy costosas, Si no es para server no te lo recomiendo al xeon ni al opteron


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 7, 2010)

jejeje, la verdad por precios no me preocupo por que las consigo en USA a precios verdaderamente risorios, (compre un lote de 8 rams 2Gb ECC Register por US$ 32) y por eso decia, como los equipos de alto rendimiento (Xeon / Opteron) los consigo muchisimo mas económicos incluso mas que un convencional Pentium 4 o Athlon, preferi usar esa alternativa:

la solucion Intel (combo procesadores, disipadores, 2Gb ram y tarjeta madre) me sale en US$137,00

la solucion AMD (combo procesadores, disipadores, 2Gb ram y tarjeta madre) me sale en US$148,00

En cambio eso que me dices excede mi presupuesto


----------



## zxeth (Jun 7, 2010)

traeme una a argentina :$ ajjaajjaja. Igualmente el opteron y el xeon son tecnologias para server. Por eso te puse esos 2 mothers porque son mas para video y ese micro tiene muy buen procesamiento en video


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 7, 2010)

jajajaja si estuviese a mi alcance, con gusto, actualmente uso un xeon que arme con "chatarra" descartada por compañias que estaban rematando todo por cierre y creeme que se porta increible tanto en trabajo, juegos, etc... 

la configuracion del equipo actual la postie aqui https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/opiniones-sobre-microprocesadores-pc-36728/#post307565

Al principio, ya le habia echado el ojo a la plataforma Intel, pero cuando vi la AMD tambien me llamo la atencion, y como mi hermano tiene un Opteron y el es algo exigente (maniatico) con las PCs y al parecer le ha ido bastante bien con el.

La idea de un equipo nuevo es algo comica, puesto a que tanto yo como mis 2 socios quieremos trabajar solo ahi, olvidando que estan las otras PCs jejejeje


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 10, 2010)

Ya tienes la placa de calidad (Asus) Se agradece el mini sistema de de ventilación.
Si bien Intel tiene la reputación muy buena en estos ambitos, La opción AMD puede tener una mejor estabilidad térmica...
Como contrapartida, menos cache L2... Necesaria para video y demás exigencias...

Sin duda, las 2 te van a servir


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 12, 2010)

Gracias *tacato*, bien los disipadores con los que viene el combo son de cobre y con unos fan que suenan cual jet  y por video creo que una nVidia 9800GT bastará, instalara una mejor, pero lastimosamente no soy el heredero de Bill Gates =(

Hasta el momento va ganando la placa ASUS con procesadores Opteron! =)

Saludos!!!


----------

